# If you use it, why do you use firefox?



## Allamo Fox (May 15, 2010)

I use it because I reduce my virus chances, and for the speed.


----------



## Deleted member 3615 (May 15, 2010)

Should be moved to "Bits and Bytes" section. To answer the question I use it because it supports ABP (adblock plus). I also like the general organization of the browser.


----------



## Mentova (May 15, 2010)

Wrong section.


----------



## Allamo Fox (May 15, 2010)

DJ-Moogle said:


> Should be moved to "Bits and Bytes" section. To answer the question I use it because it supports ABP (adblock plus). I also like the general organization of the browser.



I think it is better than IE, and you know Safari is just a clone of IE. How do I do that?


----------



## Willow (May 15, 2010)

Bits and Bytes

But to answer the question, Firefox scans pages for viruses and it's much, much faster than Internet Explorer


----------



## Allamo Fox (May 15, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Wrong section.



sorry I'll see if i can move it
sorry


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 15, 2010)

I dunno... I just do... Download helper...


----------



## Browder (May 15, 2010)

Excuse me, I'm not a computer person. Why is it better than safari?


----------



## <CaliforniaStripes> (May 15, 2010)

Lesser Virus Risks and of course the Foxkehs


----------



## Scotty1700 (May 15, 2010)

fag!!!!!!


----------



## Luca (May 15, 2010)

I don't think safari is just a clone of IE. But I still like FF more.


----------



## Slyck (May 15, 2010)

Okay. I'm gonna be an accuracy asshole here because a) I feel like it and b) I can.

1. FF does keep history. However, just like any browser, you can set it not to.
2. Yes, my precious, wrong section.
3. Safari is not a clone if IE. Safari uses Webkit. That's based on KHTML not the Trident engine (Which is based on the classic Netscape engine.) that IE uses. Also, safari passes the Acid3 test that IE (just about any version) fails miserably.
4. I either use Chromium (compiled from source) or Midori (from binaries). 
5. No, Willow, FF doesn't scan pages for virii. It does, however, have a more rock-stable codebase. It also doesn't integrate with the operating system like IE does with Windows therefor isolating the browser from the WWW and inherently increasing security.


----------



## Runefox (May 16, 2010)

Wow, there are just so many things wrong with this poll. I think they've mainly been pointed out, but *seriously*? *Safari* is a clone of *IE*? Pffft.

Anyway, none of those things are particularly correct except for the fuzzy mascot bit.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (May 16, 2010)

Safari 'aint a clone of IE, and it's the second fastest browser (was the fastest, now chrome is...  but by so slim a margin, it doesn't really count.)

--oh, and about that...  chrome was made with apple's webkit, so...


I only use firefox for sites that don't work well with safari, and those are few and far between.


actually, this is the order I go with

safari
firefox
opera (especially if i'm short on RAM...  this is a great lightweight browser)
wii's version of the opera browser (and that's if every computer in the house is being used, or i'm too lazy to type.)
never use-
IE
chrome
anything else


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (May 16, 2010)

Browder said:


> Excuse me, I'm not a computer person. Why is it better than safari?



Bah, customization and crap that PC fanatics will drool over.  People think of IE as a standard, and in every way, firefox is better than IE.  Add in customization and they'll never see a reason to use a faster browser (hey look, I can use skins!  whee!!!)


----------



## Runefox (May 16, 2010)

Out of curiosity, is there any particular reason why you'd use Safari over Chrome?


----------



## Willow (May 16, 2010)

Browder said:


> Excuse me, I'm not a computer person. Why is it better than safari?


Safari crashes every 5 minutes

I used Safari a few times, just to get some kind of use out of it cuz it came with my iTunes, it sucked


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (May 16, 2010)

Runefox said:


> Out of curiosity, is there any particular reason why you'd use Safari over Chrome?



I hate the company that makes chrome
chrome is only undetectably faster than safari
i'd have to go out of my time to download it
and it's made with apple's webkit anyway.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (May 16, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Safari crashes every 5 minutes
> 
> I used Safari a few times, just to get some kind of use out of it cuz it came with my iTunes, it sucked



Ah.  Windows version.


I forgot what a sucky experience PC's were...  maybe i'll have try using internet explorer again...


----------



## TreacleFox (May 16, 2010)

My IE screwed up and died so I got firefox


----------



## Willow (May 16, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> Ah.  Windows version.
> 
> 
> I forgot what a sucky experience PC's were...  maybe i'll have try using internet explorer again...


I don't even bother with my IE


----------



## ArielMT (May 16, 2010)

Firefox isn't secure, but it's more secure than IE.  It's also usually faster and definitely more extensible in a useful and practical way than other browsers.



Runefox said:


> I think they've mainly been pointed out, but *seriously*? *Safari* is a clone of *IE*? Pffft.



Well, Apple do seem bent on making (Win)Safari as insecure as IE...


----------



## CatalinaTamiko (May 16, 2010)

cuz it scans everything that comes in, alerts me when something tries to get in without my permission, and lets me keep a page open without telling it to keep the page open. IE seems to want to close if i go AFK for more than 30 sec.


----------



## Runefox (May 16, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> I hate the company that makes chrome
> chrome is only undetectably faster than safari
> i'd have to go out of my time to download it
> and it's made with apple's webkit anyway.


As a Windows user, to use any browser other than IE is to go out of my way to download it, so I personally prefer Chrome. I'm not sure where the hatred for Google comes from, but on the flipside, I personally have a list of grievances against Apple. Furthermore, on the Windows front, Safari is far less of a performer than Chrome. As I understand it, the current efforts in Chrome's development are to bring the Mac version in line performance-wise to the Windows version.



ArielMT said:


> Well, Apple do seem bent on making (Win)Safari as insecure as IE...



Oh yeah, that reminds me about that exploit where files could be automatically downloaded to the desktop/user folder and, on Windows, executed without the user's consent. It was billed a feature rather than a bug. Fun times.

EDIT: 



> cuz it scans everything that comes in


No, Firefox does not do that.


----------



## ArielMT (May 16, 2010)

Runefox said:


> Oh yeah, that reminds me about that exploit where files could be automatically downloaded to the desktop/user folder and, on Windows, executed without the user's consent. It was billed a feature rather than a bug. Fun times.



Crap, that reminds me.  What was that feature in Mac Safari where widgets could be installed from the Web, potentially without the user's consent, and couldn't be uninstalled by any user-accessible means?  It was shortly after Leopard's release.


----------



## Willow (May 16, 2010)

Runefox said:


> No, Firefox does not do that.


My Firefox and AVG do this too

My AVG scans pages as I browse and blocks malicious sites


----------



## ArielMT (May 16, 2010)

The only scanning Firefox does alone is this:  http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/firefox/phishing-protection/


----------



## Runefox (May 16, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> My *AVG does this*


Foxed that for you.



> What was that feature in Mac Safari where widgets could be installed from the Web, potentially without the user's consent, and couldn't be uninstalled by any user-accessible means? It was shortly after Leopard's release.


Hmm, doesn't ring any bells, but that's a hazy time for me. I'm curious to know a bit more about that one now.


----------



## Willow (May 16, 2010)

Runefox said:


> Foxed that for you.


I could have sworn though, that the older version of Firefox at least had that feature (I didn't have any anti-virus back then..)


----------



## Runefox (May 16, 2010)

Nope, Firefox never did have an anti-virus built-in. It might have been an extension for one of those online scanners, or it could have been that you actually did have an AV back then. As ArielMT said, the only scanning Firefox does on its own is anti-phishing, which many other browsers (IE included) also incorporate.


----------



## Dasaki (May 16, 2010)

Addons, Chatzilla (technically and addon but I like it more), I like the history setup, and of corse the name.


----------



## Issashu (May 16, 2010)

Don't use it. Too heavy, eats too many resources out of the box and I can only imagine what happens when you put add-on in it. Also is way slower in opening pages then other browsers (at least here).
Chrome stayed on the PC exactly 30 minutes until it decided it needs a whole 400 MB ram for 3 opened pages.
Safari is good, when it doesn't decide to use 70% CPU 
So back to IE. Stable and fast  All the protection you need is called "common knowledge". You can easily survive even without your AV program out there


----------



## An Sionnach Rua (May 16, 2010)

It just seems much faster and user-friendly than IE, for me. I'd use Opera but it takes slightly longer to open. >_>


----------



## TashkentFox (May 16, 2010)

First five options.


----------



## CatalinaTamiko (May 16, 2010)

Runefox said:


> EDIT:
> 
> 
> No, Firefox does not do that.



It scans for phishing....oh wait you said that in a second post. anyway yea it scans all my e-mails and sites for phishing. 

also eliminated pop-ups so much better than IE ever could have.


----------



## Duality Jack (May 16, 2010)

I have only a few other options: I use Linux.


----------



## Takun (May 16, 2010)

At first?  All the addons.  Ad Block Plus and Greasemonkey are great.  Now?  Not so sure.  FF3 isn't all that fast and I'm not sure why I'm not using Chrome because that supports addons if I heard correctly.


----------



## Duality Jack (May 16, 2010)

I still use FF 2.5


----------



## RailRide (May 16, 2010)

Situation: Browsing one's Inbox on FA.

--You have 50 submissions on your Inbox. 
--You scroll through the list, checking off thumbnails you aren't interested in viewing.
--You see an especially interesting thumbnail and click on it.
--You then click back to the thumbnail page to remove the checked entries

Firefox remembers the boxes you checked.

IE clears all the checkboxes, forcing you to start over.

It's a programming quirk with FA. It didn't always do that under IE (it started last summer). Other than that, I don't have a problem with it.

Oh, and I once narrowly avoided a drive-by download from a poisoned banner ad that tried to install one of those bogus "security" applications. This occurred under Firefox, btw (I killed power before the D/L could complete).

---PCJ


----------



## yiffytimesnews (May 16, 2010)

The very last time I used IE in one week I lost my sound card, modem and my hard drive had to be replaced. If that isn't a good reason I don't know what is. Since then I have always used Firefox and have not had a since problem since.


----------



## ADF (May 16, 2010)

A few weeks ago I loaded up Internet Explorer to create a alt account on a forum, something that would let me log into two accounts at once.

The next day, the very next fucking day, the email account I used to create the account was hijacked and spammed my contacts.

I mean really, WTF?


----------



## wheelieotter (May 16, 2010)

On my macs I used to use Safari until I tried Firefox with Adblock Plus and Download Helper. If I could have those 2 plugins for Safari, I'd go back to using it.

On Windows, I only use IE for 2 work-specific sites that require it. Firefox for everything else. Don't think I'd bother with Safari on Windows, though. As much as I like Apple stuff, their Windows apps suck IME.


----------



## CyberFoxx (May 16, 2010)

I use Firefox, why?

1: Speed. Even with all the extensions and Greasemonkey scripts I'm using, it's still damned fast.
2: Decent memory footprint. After tweaking the hell out of the settings, it never goes above 200MB for the working set, and 400MB for allocated virtual.
3: Insane number of extensions available. NoScript, Greasemonkey, Stylish, Xmarks, Download Statusbar, Skipscreen, Tab Mix Plus, etc.
4: Rock stable. Might be related to the memory tweaks I did, but I've yet to have Firefox crash.
5: Personas. Always preferred them over the old crappy theme engine. Nice to see it made standard.
6: Related to both 1 and 2 of my list, fast huge browsing history. Even though I set the history limit to 999 days, it still loads it fast.


BTW, Firefox does scan downloads, if your Anti-Virus registers itself with the Windows Security Center. "browser.download.manager.scanWhenDone" controls this function.


----------



## Jaxinc (May 17, 2010)

Almost want to say all of the above..

Firefox had tabbed browsing years before IE finally got it, Firefox itself was faster at loading pages than IE, even the early Firefox releases had dozens of skins and addons while IE stayed the bland white/blue.

Firefox now has more addons, skins and abilities that I simply refuse to use IE, deleted it from the computer entirely.


----------



## Takun (May 17, 2010)

Hey Firefox users, you should probably know your saved passwords show up in the security section and that anyone that uses your computer can go there are find all your saved passwords even if you keep no history.  So you might think it's safe to save your FA password because no one knows about the site, but they can go in there and find every site and password you've saved.


----------



## Jaxinc (May 17, 2010)

Except that no one uses my computer and is encrypted .-.


----------



## Taralack (May 17, 2010)

Addons - couldn't live without Echofon. x:


----------



## Tails The Fox (May 17, 2010)

first tried it cause it has a cute little fox, and quickly learned that IE sucks in comparison.


----------



## Apollo (May 17, 2010)

I don't use it. Firefox Mac sucks, 200MB+ of RAM usage is unacceptable, so currently using Chromium. (update every week or so)


----------



## Runefox (May 17, 2010)

Takun said:


> Hey Firefox users, you should probably know your saved passwords show up in the security section and that anyone that uses your computer can go there are find all your saved passwords even if you keep no history.



Notice that nice checkbox that says "Use a Master Password"? That protects the passwords with a master password that needs to be entered to access them, sort of like having to enter your password to perform an administrative action on your Mac.


----------



## CyberFoxx (May 17, 2010)

Takun said:


> Hey Firefox users, you should probably know your saved passwords show up in the security section and that anyone that uses your computer



FULL STOP

"anyone that uses your computer"

...
...
...

I call bullshit!

OK, for those that don't know, ever since Windows 95, you can have multiple logins. That means an account for each user. And since Windows 2000, there are permissions set (As long as you are using NTFS, and you should be...) so that one user cannot access another user's profile directory. (Well, the Administrator account can, it having full access and all...)

Freaking n00bs and only using one account for an entire family. There's no excuse for practicing crappy basic security methods! I swear computers need licenses like vehicles...


----------



## Allamo Fox (May 17, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Safari crashes every 5 minutes
> 
> I used Safari a few times, just to get some kind of use out of it cuz it came with my iTunes, it sucked



same with me


----------



## Varian (May 17, 2010)

I use Firefox because of private browsing. there are some thing I don't want my whole family knowing about.


----------



## balancedmind (May 17, 2010)

Reasons I use it:
1. Live Bookmarks
2. NoScript extension and ABP
3. Habit

Things where it could improve:
1. Speed

I concede, though, that I am running two heavy-duty extensions, NoScript and ABP.

Chrome is great, I have both them on my system and use Chrome as a guest browser for when someone wants to check Facebook real quick. And I'd totally do the same myself- except I don't have NoScript in Chrome and having ads is distracting.

Yes, there is a moral argument to be made about blocking ads vs. not blocking ads, but I could care less.

I've tried Safari, it sucks, I've tried Opera, it looks promising but Firefox's logo > Opera's logo. :grin:


----------



## Runefox (May 18, 2010)

> except I don't have NoScript in Chrome


Chrome has a built-in analogue which also works for cookies, images and plug-ins without slowing down the browser.



> having ads is distracting


If distraction is your only problem with them, then there are actually extensions for Chrome to remove ads from the page (though because of the way Chrome works, it doesn't block you from downloading the ad, only from displaying it).


----------



## Takun (May 18, 2010)

Runefox said:


> Notice that nice checkbox that says "Use a Master Password"? That protects the passwords with a master password that needs to be entered to access them, sort of like having to enter your password to perform an administrative action on your Mac.



Yeah, but I've never seen anyone actually use that.  I can go on just about anyone's computer and find their password to all their favorite sites.



CyberFoxx said:


> FULL STOP
> 
> "anyone that uses your computer"
> 
> ...



We're talking your average computer user.  Do you think they have any of that?  And this is mostly for when you let someone use your computer.  I made (running on Mac now for my laptop) them use a guest account, but most people don't do that.


----------



## net-cat (May 18, 2010)

Firefox for three reasons.

1. It's the default on my OS.
2. Don't see any reason to switch at the moment. (I stuck with IE6 for a long time back in the day for this exact reason.)
3. Add Ons. (Especially Ad-Block Plus.)


----------



## Ives The Raccoon (May 27, 2010)

I use Firefox for speed, security, it has themes, and also, well it's mascot is a fox.  I also hate Idiotic Explorer, though I do like Safari, and I don't think it's a clone of IE, I never understood why anyone says that, in fact it's a lot like Firefox.  Also, Firefox is the default web browser on Ubuntu, which is what I'm currently running.


----------



## Rakuen Growlithe (May 28, 2010)

I first started using it when I needed my own browser to hide my internet use... and then also because I tried to use as few Microsoft products as possible. Then after a while of just using Firefox I used IE again at university and found that it's much slower, particularly creating a new tab. So yeah, I'm a Firefox fan.

Except on my phone, where I use Opera Mini.


----------



## Nollix (May 28, 2010)

Anyone who answered speed is a moron.
Also, you missed a crucial choice: addons.


----------



## Rakuen Growlithe (May 28, 2010)

> Anyone who answered speed is a moron.



I wouldn't notice a slight change in internet speed but I do notice the browser speed. When I click new tab in FF it opens instantly. If I do it in IE the whole browser lags and it takes a second or two to open. FF is faster.


----------



## Nollix (May 28, 2010)

Rakuen Growlithe said:


> I wouldn't notice a slight change in internet speed but I do notice the browser speed. When I click new tab in FF it opens instantly. If I do it in IE the whole browser lags and it takes a second or two to open. FF is faster.



Page rendering times in FF3 are quite slow compared to Opera and Chrome.


----------



## CyberFoxx (May 28, 2010)

Nollix said:


> Page rendering times in FF3 are quite slow compared to Opera and Chrome.



Bah, Firefox, Opera, Chrome, Safari, Konqueror, Epiphany, and IE are slow compared to ELinks.

Anyway, at least for me, rendering times are quite fast in Firefox. But as I said before, I've tweaked the hell out of most of the settings in about:config, so that might be playing into it.


----------



## Syradact (May 29, 2010)

Been using Firefox since version 0.96 or something, I've just rarely _needed_ anything else. I had Opera for awhile, and it loaded the browser faster but not necessarily pages. I remember it did something funky with images (loading image 5/9) that annoyed me, because Firefox just loads everything at once. Plus, trying to get Opera to adblock was a chore and I don't think it even worked in the end. After trying the original Adblock with FiltersetG, I was hooked. I can't stand advertisements in any form any longer, not just on the internet. When I try browsers other than Firefox, it is very unsettling to suddenly see ads again. Adblock Plus with Easylist freaking rocks. Oh, and the DownThemAll add-on is also pretty cool. Opera has something called mouse gestures, and I never used them. The only Opera I use now is on the Wii. This thread made me think of downloading Opera for Mac, since I can only use my Macbook at this time, but there just _isn't a need to do so._ It's true that Firefox uses a lot of RAM, 190mb for me right now, but it has never been a problem. I'm not trying to run a gazillion programs at once and use all 4gigs.

Tried Chrome, wasn't impressed. It didn't have adblock back then, some youtuber said it does now. Could care less; there isn't a need when I have FF. I don't want my browser phoning home to Google at any time either.

IE and Safari, I don't touch. Safari could be good, but I've _never had a need_ to use it for long and find out its pros and cons.

Camino, in my opinion, sucked. Felt like a crippled Firefox with no add-ons.

There is only one browser I would pair with Firefox, and that is OffByOne. It's small, simple, and fast. Windows-exclusive, though. It has its uses.


----------



## Willow (May 29, 2010)

Another reason to use Firefox, spell check



Takun said:


> Hey Firefox users, you should probably know your saved passwords show up in the security section and that anyone that uses your computer can go there are find all your saved passwords even if you keep no history. So you might think it's safe to save your FA password because no one knows about the site, but they can go in there and find every site and password you've saved.


That's why I don't save my passwords

Oh yea, and they show up in the login box might I add


----------



## Wyldfyre (May 29, 2010)

All of the above, plus customisablility.


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 29, 2010)

Speed, and... well, speed. I'm a Mac owner so viruses isn't a problem. I generally know jack shit about web browsers do I dunno if there are any better alternatives with any additional cool features or something like that.


----------



## Alstor (May 29, 2010)

I downloaded Firefox just a couple hours ago. MY GOD, IT'S FAST!


----------



## Adelio Altomar (May 29, 2010)

People complain that IE is slow, and crashes a lot and little chance of getting viruses. 

Well, I tried FF to see for myself if it's all that great and it's slow, and it kept crashing on me a lot when it didn't just start working again after a random freeze. So meh...

I use Google Chrome and I love every second of it. :3


----------



## Carenath (May 30, 2010)

This question has been asked bunch of times.. but the short answer from me is that all my extensions and add-ons are native to Firefox and have not been ported to any other browser (i.e. Chrome) yet, so, I'm sticking with what works for me.


----------



## Taralack (May 30, 2010)

Firefox is actually pretty slow on my pc, it takes a while to start up properly, and sometimes it doesn't even start up at all, and I have to go into the Task Manager and force close it. 

I use Chrome on my laptop currently, and it's much better, given that my laptop has lower specs than my pc. I did try to change to Chome on my pc once, but I got annoyed because Chrome doesn't share logins and passwords and such.


----------



## Vriska (May 30, 2010)

I like firefox becuase it is fast and I can block scripts and annoying as fuck ads


----------



## Kayze (May 30, 2010)

I didn't pick any, because you missed the most defining part of the software...

Expandibility. It has the best web development tools. Chrome is my secondary browser (set as my default so basic stuff load into it when I click links) because all Chrome is missing for me to make it my primary is the correct right click options and the Gecko engine  Sure, the webkit engine is fast, but bleh, don't like it's rendering.

It needs this option, for that would be the only real difference.

Overall this poll fails cause Firefox isn't the only browser that won't save your history and Safari isn't a IE clone (it is better than IE, but everything is better than IE)


----------



## Kayze (May 30, 2010)

Adelio Altomar said:


> People complain that IE is slow, and crashes a lot and little chance of getting viruses.
> 
> Well, I tried FF to see for myself if it's all that great and it's slow, and it kept crashing on me a lot when it didn't just start working again after a random freeze. So meh...
> 
> I use Google Chrome and I love every second of it. :3


Well, either way IE is crap. Try this place:

http://acid3.acidtests.org/

Chrome is the only one that has a score of 100/100 I believe, firefox currently has 94/100. IE7 has around 12/100 and IE8 has 20/100. IE9 seems to be Microsoft's wake up call with it's first demo display being 50/100 and they promise to support multiple technologies and libraries (which mind you, all other browsers have been doing for years).

IE's rendering system is slow, and crappy. There's a reason for people to hate it, and specifically it's web developers/designers cause of the fact IE lacks standards.

(acid3 is a browser rendering test to see if it can appropriate execute all tasks a browser should, and with acceptable speed)


----------



## Runefox (May 30, 2010)

Actually Acid3 is a test for rendering CSS3 properly. A while ago, Rhetorica and I locked horns about the importance of that, seeing as CSS3 is currently still not completely finished, but at any rate, it isn't an all-encompassing rendering test.

Also, I personally don't really notice any major differences between Webkit and Gecko. There are some minor differences, but there are also minor differences going to Presto or any other rendering engine. As a web developer, it's always a good idea to make sure that everything renders the same in each major browser (and the more of them, the better), even if it means you need to dive into your code and tweak it for a while. The wider the audience, the more effectively the website accomplishes its goals.


----------



## AndrewNeo (Jun 2, 2010)

Addons, addons, addons!


----------



## Yandere (Jun 2, 2010)

Speed, protection, and add-ons!! :3


----------



## net-cat (Jun 2, 2010)

At the moment, I've also got Chrome and Opera installed. (Which leaves only Trident-based browsers, which I can't install without ugly hacks.)

Strangely enough, my experience with Firefox has been very hit-or-miss. On my desktop at home (Ubuntu 10.04) and at work (Windows XP) it works great. On my laptop (Windows 7) it's every bit at bad as IE is. (Slow, freezes randomly, crashes, etc.) Actually, I think IE8 performs a bit better on my Laptop. (Not that I use it. I still need my extensions...)


----------



## Shomti (Jun 3, 2010)

I use it for aesthetic reasons; I love having a browser that actually fits the dark theme I have for my window border.  I'm fond of dark color schemes. It preserves my night vision for those late-night surfing bouts.


----------



## Point_Blank (Jun 10, 2010)

I use it because it's the pinnacle of open-source technology
Or something.


----------



## Kaine Wuff (Jun 10, 2010)

Because Firefox 1.5 was teh shit, and so much better than IE6.

Sadly, it seems like each newer incarnation of Firefox gets more and more mediocre and innovative somehow.


----------



## Lobar (Jun 10, 2010)

Both security and add-on functionality.


----------



## AlpineLupine (Jun 10, 2010)

deleteme


----------



## sammysstudio (Jun 10, 2010)

I use it because its pretty. Is that a good enough reason? It makes me happy that the icon has a fox on it, and it gets to be on my desktop


----------

